# venom mystery



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there was a case that a guy got bitten by a southern pacific rattle snake
but he was showing signs of venom from a mojave rattle snake
and the test proves that to be right

so what makes the venom change
bredding between the 2 species?
they are evoloving ?do to there prey

whats your opininion


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Maybe the guy was wrong and mistakes the Southern pacific by a Mojave? Just another possible option


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jan said:


> Maybe the guy was wrong and mistakes the Southern pacific by a Mojave? Just another possible option










the id is 100% accurate

he had the snake and the guy in the hospitol
and the snake was caught alive


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

How different are the venoms between "true" specimins of each species?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> How different are the venoms between "true" specimins of each species?


 very diffrent

Southern Pacific rattlesnake (western rattlesnake) -- Venom primarily hemorrhagic (affecting blood) but some subspecies contain neurotoxic components. Toxicity of venom is greater than some larger species such as the western diamondback. This coupled with the high irritability of some individuals makes this a dangerous snake. Hemorrhagic, neurologic and proteolytic activity can all result from the same bite. Hemorrhagic activity in 18 minutes accompanied by some paralysis. Death in untreated cases may occur in 18 hours or up to 5 days. Lethal venom dose for humans is 70-160 mg and adults can produce up to 112 mg of venom (dried). Dried venom toxic to mice for at least 27 years.

Mojave rattlesnake -- Neurotoxic venom is extremely virulent (10 times more toxic than any other rattlesnake in the U.S.), affecting heart, skeletal muscles and neuromuscular junctions. One bite sufficient to kill a human: lethal dose is only 10-15 mg and one adult can yield 141 mg (dried). Death occurs in a high frequency of untreated cases.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > How different are the venoms between "true" specimins of each species?
> ...


 In that case, i havent got a clue!!

Think this is one for CK/Ace/Poly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i know
where are they


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It likely was not the change in the venom but a different reaction
to it by the individual bitten.

The person bitten was likely only affected by a portion of the venom
hence showing only specific traits.

I'm not familiar with this case do you have a link to it?
I'd like to read about it and get a bit more background.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very interesting. Would that mean that some people could actually be born with some tolerence to certain venoms?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> It likely was not the change in the venom but a different reaction
> to it by the individual bitten.
> 
> The person bitten was likely only affected by a portion of the venom
> ...


 actually it was on a venom special on tv
ill try and find a link to that episode 
and he was showing nerotoxic traits


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...very interesting...!


----------

